# Missing dog in Ivy Close Dartford



## Ganymede (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, I just want to say this isint my dog, but I do neighbourhood watch in my area and I 've just recieved this email. Thought you'd guys might want to know

I didnt get sent a picture or anything but thought I'd get the word out...

An 8 week old Staffordshire puppy called MARIO has been taken from a house in Ivy Close, Dartford, between midnight and 7:30 a.m. on 20th January.
Entry by insecure window. Also taken was a Dell laptop.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Any updateS? Report it to the police. You can also make use of putting posters of your missing dog.


----------

